# ¿Cómo quitar en parte el reflejo de un vidrio?



## anthony123 (Jun 8, 2013)

Buenas tardes compañeros, tengo una duda y quisiera compartirla con ustedes. ¿Cómo podría reducir el reflejo en un vidrio? 


*Usando una lija de grano suave?

*Algun coctel quimico?


Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2013)

Ácido Fluorídrico se usa para esmerilar vidrio !


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pero deja el vidrio opaco?

Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2013)

Obvio , con solo pincelearlo.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 9, 2013)

Con una piedra se elimina todo el reflejo, y el vidrio también


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 9, 2013)

Pero mi idea es dejarlo no tan opaco. Es decir, que todavia sea visible de ambos lados.


PD: Ojala lo de la piedra fuese posible


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 9, 2013)

hay una pintura que se usa en vidrio. que justamente te deja como si fuera esperilado o arenado ...el truco esta en no poner mucho y dar varias capas...(con soplete queda espectacular ).... y uno entre capa y capa... uno va vaviendo cuan traslucido lo quiere..juan


----------



## Scooter (Jun 9, 2013)

Por aquí se suele poner un adhesivo mate y de paso se puede poner serigrafia de la empresa o lo que sea


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 9, 2013)

Existen, por lo menos en estas latitudes, las "*Lacas mateantes*" que agregada a una base translúcida podrían "Empeorar" la reflexión de tu cartel, que en tu caso sería "Bueno"


----------



## Scooter (Jun 9, 2013)

También hay cristales con un lado mate para enmarcar. Si se coloca sobre un título es transparente pero refleja poco.  Pero eso supone cambiar el cristal


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 9, 2013)

En las opticas les aplican pinturas especiales "antireflejantes" a los lentes de graduacion, por que no preguntas el nombre y si se puede aplicar a un cristal comun?

La otra opcion es esmerilarlo con un polvo de oxido de aluminio muy pequeño (1200 o mas) pero te opaca el cristal y perderias mucha luminosidad

Si lo que quieres es ponerlo a una pantalla de leds para que se vea en la luz del dia entonces te recomiendo mas usar un cristal ahumado, los he visto en los camiones escolares de la ciudad y se ven muy bien, especialmente con leds blancos


----------



## fernandob (Jun 16, 2013)

en verdad no aclaro  "que quiere" , pero si puso que no quiere perder la funcion de vidrio.

hay vidrios antireflex , como ya dijeron , pero de neuvo no aclara para que es .
si es una cuestion muy vidrieril lo mas sano seria ir a una vidrieria, o tambien a casas de acrilicos, se que hay incluso adhesivos tipo contact que le quitan el reflejo , pero tambien opacan , perdera algo de " lo transparente " de un cristal.

para no perder lo transparente de un vidrio es necesario que sea antireflex de nacimiento , o sea un vidrio antireflex.


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 19, 2013)

Aqui un vidrio esmerilado vale entre 150 y 200$ (dolares americanos). En vidio normal no pase de 20$  .. 


Efectivamente es para un cartel led.

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 21, 2013)

Podés hacer pruebas con el ácido fluorhídrico diluido con un poco de agua

*"NUNCA DES DE BEBER A UN ÁCIDO"* , nunca se agrega agua al ácido , sino ácido al agua


----------

